# Dice iPod Adapter question



## hossenfeffer (Nov 14, 2002)

Does anybody know if the Dice iPod adapter will show the track information on the head unit or only on the iPod itself? The Dice website is very vague with this information. I have a 2006 GTI MKV.


----------



## hossenfeffer (Nov 14, 2002)

hmmm, after some investigation on my own, i'm afraid that the stock vw radios do not support CD-TEXT right? in that case, then the Dice will not support track information on the deck. can anybody confirm this?


----------



## AirmanPika (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (hossenfeffer)*

Did you come across any quirks or trouble when you installed this in your GTI? I just bought one for mine. I like that this has the aux option so I can hook up an alternate non ipod device too if I want.


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (hossenfeffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hossenfeffer* »_hmmm, after some investigation on my own, i'm afraid that the stock vw radios do not support CD-TEXT right? in that case, then the Dice will not support track information on the deck. can anybody confirm this?

That is correct. It does not display the song title. Only the track number up to 99 and then it resets at zero. 
Look here for the install as well.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2715542


----------

